# Phrags in bloom - Randy Macdonald, Jersey, Michel Tremblay



## smartie2000 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm so pleased so many phrags are in bloom for me :clap:
Phrag Randy Macdonald = Phrag Hanne Popow x Phrag Sedenii





Phrag Jersey/besseae




Phrag Michel Tremblay = Hanne Popow x fischeri. This plant is from J.P. Faust




and a group shot:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Fren! They're great! :clap:


----------



## TADD (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the Michael Tremblay! Impressive!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Fren, very nice flowers... 
I really like the dorsal on your Michel Tremblay, beautiful...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2008)

They're all nice! I'm liking the 2 hybrids, one can see the parents in both!


----------



## Gilda (Sep 27, 2008)

All are gorgeous !!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice, all three.


----------



## swamprad (Sep 27, 2008)

They are all beautiful, well done!!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice blooms, Fren!

I hope my Michel Trembley blooms out as nice as yours!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 28, 2008)

very, very nice flowers, and great picts, esp. the last one!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent set of phrag flowers...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 28, 2008)

TADD said:


> I like the Michael Tremblay! Impressive!


Me TOO! Tadd!!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 28, 2008)

I do like them all, but Randy Macdonald is very, very nice. Good growing Fren.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay besseae, schlimii, and fischeri hybrids! I wonder if it's really Jersey [besseae x dalessendroi] or not?


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW are those ever nice!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I wonder if it's really Jersey [besseae x dalessendroi] or not?



I'm not %100 sure... it was labelled a Phrag dalessandroi x sib (‘Echo’ x ‘Doug Pulley’), a cross from OZ. However this cross is supposed to have some besseae in it or something like that or it might just be a besseae...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, unless it blooms w/ the dalessndroi characteristics, yellow/orange inside 'flare', droopy petals, staminode beak, etc. you may never know w/out genetic testing.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm so jealous Fren...great photos of fantastic flowers. That Jersey is to die for!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 30, 2008)

Since dalessandroi still hasn't been upgraded to species status and so many hybrids are made with besseae var. dalessandroi (I am thinking also not all being registered either?)
would it be wrong to call it a besseae? 
maybe one day I will have a real dalessandroi...


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 30, 2008)

All of the above and more!

:clap:


----------



## John M (Oct 3, 2008)

Wonderful! I love the round petalled Phrags. The colours are great!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 3, 2008)

You are lucky to have them all flowering so well! All beautiful!

Congratulations, I am envious.


----------



## nenella (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW! very nice blooms & photos! congratulations & thanks for showing us


----------

